# Mosul (2020) on Netflix



## dimsum (28 Nov 2020)

It's a good film about the Nineveh SWAT in Mosul, based on an article from The New Yorker:  https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/06/the-desperate-battle-to-destroy-isis

https://www.inverse.com/entertainment/mosul-netflix-review-russo-brothers


----------



## Remius (30 Dec 2020)

dimsum said:


> It's a good film about the Nineveh SWAT in Mosul, based on an article from The New Yorker:  https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/06/the-desperate-battle-to-destroy-isis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched it over the holidays after seeing this post.  Was really good.  So I went to read the article and the movie only scratches the surface.  Really well done and nice to get a non US perspective.  Great recommendation.


----------

